# imovie-ken burns, image replacing video, audio intact



## interfx (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi

I am trying to paste a still photo with the Ken Burns effect in place of original video while keeping the audio intact, running in the background.

I have the "extract audio when using paste over at playhead" checked in imovie's preferences.

I am also positioning the playhead where I want the image to start.

However, when I drag them into the timeline, a window comes up that says it is extracting the audio, but when it is done the image has not come into the timeline. 

The video is there, but it is just separated from the audio.

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but it's the last thing I have to do in my current project.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## BLEEDINGSKULLS (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey man, I'm not sure if I understand what you want to do clearly but I'll give it a shot.  

You need to select the video clip you want to replace and go to Advanced then Extract audio, and unlink the video and audio and delete the video clip and it leaves an audio clip that you can move to wherever you want it in your movie. Then you can move the still image over the audio clip.

I hope this helps


----------

